# Rocky Mountain Kataloge gesucht WICHTIG



## Diaz (1. Dezember 2006)

habe dere alle,
ich weiss kein echtes support thema aber im gesuche forum meldet sich keiner und hier im rm forum müsste doch jemand sein.
also ich sammle seit jahren rm kataloge doch leider fehlen mir noch immer einige.
hab so ca 12 jahrgänge aber die ganz alten 1988-94 sind schwer zu bekommen.
auch fehlen mir einige dazwischen.
also sollte jemand irgendwo einen gut erhalten katalog rumliegen haben bitte melden.(2002-2007 hab ich alle) bei mir bekommen sie ein ehrenplätzen und ein paar euro sind immer drin.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen... 
danke im voraus
gruss aus bayern


----------



## Diaz (18. Dezember 2006)

....wirklich keiner??
schaut doch mal nach und helft nem rocky fan
gruss und frohe x-mas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (25. Januar 2007)

hab mal nachgeschaut---ich bräuchte noch nen 2001---dann hätte ich 13 jahre am stück komplett.
wär mir 10 euro wert....bitte schaut doch mal, bei irgendwem müsste doch einer rumliegen....danke schonmal ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> habe dere alle,
> ich weiss kein echtes support thema aber im gesuche forum meldet sich keiner und hier im rm forum müsste doch jemand sein.
> also ich sammle seit jahren rm kataloge doch leider fehlen mir noch immer einige.
> hab so ca 12 jahrgänge aber die ganz alten 1988-94 sind schwer zu bekommen.
> ...




Hast du auch nen Scan von dem 2002er?
Den such ich nämlich... is echt wischtisch 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Diaz (26. Februar 2007)

ne nen scan hab ich keinen.....


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> ne nen scan hab ich keinen.....



Ich habe auch gerade rausgefunden das ich den 2000er brauche!

Könntest du (wenns nicht zu viel stress ist  ) ein Foto vom Vertex und vom Thinair machen? Oder hättest du von dem einen Scan?

danke !!


----------



## Diaz (8. März 2007)

kann momentan keine scans machen sry 
also jungs nochmal zu meiner suchanfrage.....
----ich brÃ¤uchte noch den 
*2001+1993+1992* und alle davor sind interesant.
mein angebot 15â¬ pro stÃ¼ck na das ist doch was....alle mal suchen bitte ,-)


----------



## el Lingo (8. März 2007)

also einen 2000er habe ich hier noch irgendwo liegen...


----------



## Diaz (14. März 2007)

thxs aber den 2000 hab ich schon---2001 wär wichtig ;-)


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (29. März 2007)

Servus,

hab am Wochenende ein paar RMB-Kataloge aufgegriffen. Es sind Diverse von 2000 bis 2007. Hab schon alle und würde sie bei Interesse abgeben. Abholung in München wär super. Sonst verschicke ich Sie auch gegen Portokosten.


----------

